# Wallpaper above windows



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I customer said they needed wallpaper taken off in a room. It turns out what they meant was that there were these pieces of wallpaper that look like flowers above windows. Can you tell me what these are actually called?


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Laz said:


> I customer said they needed wallpaper taken off in a room. It turns out what they meant was that there were these pieces of wallpaper that look like flowers above windows. Can you tell me what these are actually called?


How about a picture ?:yes: At one time it was common, here, for some folks to cut patterns out of a strip of paper and paste them on the wall. Might possibly be the case. ?


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> How about a picture ?:yes: At one time it was common, here, for some folks to cut patterns out of a strip of paper and paste them on the wall. Might possibly be the case. ?


That could be. Just thought it was something you bought like it was.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

it's a form of decoupage.

I assume it was in vogue around the 50's - maybe earlier. My first house had a room like that.

I actually was in a restaurant/Inn in PA (I wanna say Stroudsburg, but I am not sure), where the entry's walls were covered with many different wallpaper patterns cut out and appliquéd overlapping each other. Actually well designed, just horribly executed in that they were all loosening from each other and were scotch taped back in place.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

:confused1:


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

Didn't get the job.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Who deleted the post from yesterday that I responded to with the confused emoticon? The one that made no sense about pictures?

Deleted posts are supposed to be put in the trash


----------



## wellsronald18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Laz said:


> I customer said they needed wallpaper taken off in a room. It turns out what they meant was that there were these pieces of wallpaper that look like flowers above windows. Can you tell me what these are actually called?


I don’t know what are they called but it will really look nice whatever customer is demanding.


----------

